# Open For Questions - Former Recruiter



## former_recruiter (19 Nov 2010)

the floor's open...


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Nov 2010)

How about a few details on your own background to give people some idea of where your expertise lies?  Rank? Trade? Position(s) held in Recruiting?  Reg F/Res? Res unit recruiter or CFRC employment? MCC or staff position?


----------



## former_recruiter (19 Nov 2010)

MOC: 00099 (Int), Recruiter, 4 yrs in, deployment to Afghanistan...should be good enough.


----------



## Pusser (19 Nov 2010)

Four years in?  Who gets to become a recruiter with only four years in?


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Four years in?  Who gets to become a recruiter with only four years in?



Four years in and Int Op?  Or Int O?  

MM


----------



## Journeyman (20 Nov 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Four years in?  Who gets to become a recruiter with only four years in?


Not just _become_ a recruiter, but a _former_-recruiter -- already moved on to bigger and better things.

op:


----------



## Franko (20 Nov 2010)

Okay 4 years in and a former recruiter; here's one for you -

1.  Why are troops CT'ing from the PRes to the same trade in the Reg Force *not* required to go through a screening process and pers file review?

2.  Why are they *not *required to see a Recruiting Officer for their final interview?

I know of two such people who have gotten in at the same place they had B Class contracts at and were fired from with letters to their COs stating that they are never to return to their incompetence, mental instability and a major drain on manpower. 

Before you answer, neither of them have been on any operations other than BMQ.

Regards


----------



## 4Feathers (20 Nov 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Okay 4 years in and a former recruiter; here's one for you -
> 
> 1.  Why are troops CT'ing from the PRes to the same trade in the Reg Force *not* required to go through a screening process and pers file review?
> 
> ...




Der Panzer, That is the million dollar question, and I have been asking that for some time now for exactly the reasons you state. We in recruiting have been told to stand down on this issue and stay in our lane as CT to the same MOC is not administered through us, but rather DMILC 7- something. I will continue to bring this issue to the table until it is resolved or I am posted. :2c:


----------



## MMSS (20 Nov 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not just _become_ a recruiter, but a _former_-recruiter -- already moved on to bigger and better things.
> 
> op:



Must be one of those who enlisted under the "sniper" plan.


----------



## Mudshuvel (20 Nov 2010)

Hello Former Recruiter,

These are two general questions I've been wondering about.

1)  From the moment a prospective applicant walks into the Recruiting Center to the security check, references, and everything in between, in your experience, what is the largest disqualifier? 

2) For a Canadian citizen who hasn't spent any lengthy spans of time outside of Canada and issues with security, what is the most common reason for application delays?

Thank you!


----------



## FDO (21 Nov 2010)

Is this a test for Former Recruiter or is it open to the floor?


----------



## Franko (21 Nov 2010)

Retired FDO said:
			
		

> Is this a test for Former Recruiter or is it open to the floor?



He hasn't been back since the 19th. As far as I'm concerned it's open to the floor...always has been.


----------



## FDO (22 Nov 2010)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hello Former Recruiter,
> 
> These are two general questions I've been wondering about.
> 
> ...




1) Biggest would be the either the education or background for the trade and the CFAT. Then the medical. For teens looking at PRes it's about 50% for CFAT then 30% between medical and PT test. Recreational drug use gets a few as well. 

2) Most common delays are lack of openings in the occupation they want. After that it's usually the Recruiting Med Officer (RMO) or getting info from references. RMO is so backed up and short handed it's not funny. Another big one is applicants not returning calls for appointment changes or clarification of something or other. On that point too, sometimes the RC gets backed up with staff shortages and influx of applications. We usually take in 2.5 applications for every enrolment.

This has been my experience some other RC's may have different issues or reasons.


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Nov 2010)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hello Former Recruiter,
> 
> These are two general questions I've been wondering about.
> 
> ...



From what I have seen, the biggest hold up is not completing the forms completely or properly.  If it asks for the name of your first pet, for example, put it in (not actually one of the questions, but an example).  If you don't know the information (postal code from eight years and four moves ago), look for it on line if possible.


----------



## Mudshuvel (22 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the great answers!

In addition to my first question, I have my grade 10, write my GED on the 11th of Dec which I shouldn't have an issue with. I scored eligible for all trades + Officer on my CFAT. Going against someone who has some college, but hypothetically a lower score on CFAT, how would I fare educational-wise?

EDIT: Let me elaborate trades: PH Tech, AC Op, Sig Ops


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Nov 2010)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> EDIT: Let me elaborate trades: *Sig Ops*



We'll take you if you have a heartbeat and passed the CFAT!


----------



## Mudshuvel (22 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> We'll take you if you have a heartbeat and passed the CFAT!



damn Vampirism... Will an allergy to sunlight count?

In all seriousness, I still have a few hurdles a have to cross (past Medical history, abysmal credit rating from when I was a teen) but hopefully I'm in the ranks soon.

Edit: This question may apply since bringing up Credit. I have 'Very Poor' credit, I have 1200 owed to creditors (or so it appears in my Transunion) but over half that amount has been paid, just waiting for the letters to present to Transunion. I understand the purpose of the credit check, but would that be an automatic disqualifier? I know 1200 isn't alot, but coupled with a wife who couldn't work due to popping out 2 kids in 2 years, our fight with immigration to get her over and the unrealistic child care costs things have gotten tight. I have a car payment I haven't missed in a year, but one of my main reasons for joining the Forces is because I'm at my salary cap of 38k where I work now. My main reason isn't my ONLY reason for joining up at all, but I don't want my past/current debt to erase my chances. And it helps that I didn't know about those 1200$ charges sitting on my account for 5years, hence the poor score. I was able to get a car payment and didn't think I had anything left to pay anyone. Maybe this was better suited for the personal debt thread, but I figured since all applications are different, that my personal credit score wouldn't bomb me out. I just want to create a better life for my kids, my work and everything just isn't cutting it anymore.

And I'm not looking for anything definite or concrete, just personal experiences/opinions.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Nov 2010)

If you demonstrate that you are working hard to clear your debt and improve your credit rating, all of that will show on the BackCheck. You may get asked about it during the interview, be honest. It's not an automatic disqualifier. It may slightly delay your security clearance for above ERC, but by then I bet you'll only have your car payment and your credit will be improving every payment you make.

Just so you know, Private IPC 1 is only making $32,000 a year before tax. Your money will be tight for a few years, but it will jump above $38,000 soon enough.


----------



## Mudshuvel (22 Nov 2010)

Hey PuckChaser,

The 32k would suffice for a while. Rent here on the east coast (where I am at least) is 800 a month, nothing included. The Military Resource Center helps with part time child care so if/when I get into the Forces, that would help with my wife working part-time. I we're looking into a PMQ which would help reduce burden and with me at BMQ, thats more money I'm not spending. I'll tell them the truth about not knowing that debt was there, and I do know it should show I've made all my car payments to date on time. I'm looking for the Forces to _help_ with my finances as well as other reasons.

Would the fact that I'm working my butt off to support my family kind of give me some bonus points? lol


----------



## MMSS (23 Nov 2010)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Would the fact that I'm working my butt off to support my family kind of give me some bonus points? lol



If it does please let me know!  We also had two children within two years (currently 21mos and 5mos) so I know what you're going through.


----------



## Pusser (23 Nov 2010)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hey PuckChaser,
> 
> The 32k would suffice for a while. Rent here on the east coast (where I am at least) is 800 a month, nothing included. The Military Resource Center helps with part time child care so if/when I get into the Forces, that would help with my wife working part-time. I we're looking into a PMQ which would help reduce burden and with me at BMQ, thats more money I'm not spending. I'll tell them the truth about not knowing that debt was there, and I do know it should show I've made all my car payments to date on time. I'm looking for the Forces to _help_ with my finances as well as other reasons.
> 
> Would the fact that I'm working my butt off to support my family kind of give me some bonus points? lol



Not to rain on your parade, but don't count too much on the CF's "social programs."  Childcare at the Military Family Resource Centre *may* be available, but there also may be a waiting list (it's not a limitless resource).  Treasury Board regulations also dictate that PMQs must be rented at local market rate, so there may not be a great saving there other than the fact that there is a percantage of salary cap on PMQ rents which would likely apply to a new member.


----------



## Mudshuvel (23 Nov 2010)

Understood. For childcare, if I'm posted at Gagetown provided I get PH Tech, I have my parents in moncton and would likely keep the wife and kids there and transit. It was for the event I leave NB, that I would use the childcare a day or so a week to have the wife making income. Thanks for the information though.


----------



## former_recruiter (26 Nov 2010)

Sorry about that...I'm back....


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2010)

former_recruiter said:
			
		

> Sorry about that...I'm back....



Yes?

Perhaps you may want to sort out some of the discrepancies you seem to have with your credentials.


----------



## former_recruiter (26 Nov 2010)

and what discrepancies may that be


----------



## Brasidas (26 Nov 2010)

former_recruiter said:
			
		

> and what discrepancies may that be



It's surprising to hear of a member getting an assignment at CFRC, and moving on , within four years of first being sworn in.

I was thinking that it was a miscommunication, as in you'd worked at CFRC for four years.


----------



## Strike (26 Nov 2010)

former_recruiter said:
			
		

> and what discrepancies may that be



Read the replies to your second post in this thread.


----------



## former_recruiter (26 Nov 2010)

i never said i was a recruiter at CFRC.  i said i was a former recruiter.  given the fact that I am clearly an Int Op, one can assume that perhaps i was a recruiter for an Int Unit?


----------



## Strike (26 Nov 2010)

former_recruiter said:
			
		

> i never said i was a recruiter at CFRC.  i said i was a former recruiter.  given the fact that I am clearly an Int Op, *one can assume that perhaps i was a recruiter for an Int Unit?*



Right, because you're on a site where a good portion of questions are geared toward recruiting in general so of course you're here to talk about recruiting in the Int trade.   :


----------



## Scott (26 Nov 2010)

How 'bout these?



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> How about a few details on your own background to give people some idea of where your expertise lies?  Rank? Trade? Position(s) held in Recruiting?  Reg F/Res? Res unit recruiter or CFRC employment? MCC or staff position?





			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Four years in?  Who gets to become a recruiter with only four years in?





			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Four years in and Int Op?  Or Int O?
> 
> MM



As a start.

And you might also read the guidelines again about proper use of English when posting here.

Staff

Edit: I see you're still posting in code.

You are clearly nothing here _yet_. You are just _hoping_ we take your word that you are an Int Op.

By the way, calling yourself a 'former recruiter' and then saying 'floor's open', with no reference whatsoever to being Int specific, is a bit wishy washy, if you ask me.


----------



## former_recruiter (26 Nov 2010)

1. I could care less if you believe me or not
2. I have no clue about "posting in code" or whatever you want to call it
3. I had started a discussion "former recrutier floors open" because I am bored and want to help those our who are getting frustrated with the recruiting process/centre
4. Being an Int Op and recruiting for the Int trade does not disqualify me from know about the recruiting process or any other questions


----------



## Scott (26 Nov 2010)

Do you have any idea the crap we have had to deal with in the past just because someone has come here and tried to pass themselves off as something they are not? You came under scrutiny because of how _you_ posted things here.

We do not simply take people at their word, not when people raise questions that are subsequently ignored.

If you're that bored, try Catan or Risk, I happen to like both.

I am locking this until you respond to my PM and unfuck this mess.


----------

